# pro.chem.laboratories Dianabol 10mg



## Jayke21 (Nov 27, 2008)

bottle contains 100, 10 mg tablets.

the tablets are pink, round and plain on both sides (no pattern/marking etc.)

legit?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

nice first post. put a picture up mate.


----------



## Jayke21 (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry bout quality, camera phone (N)


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

gtg


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes they are fine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate they are good they do a good injectable D/bol to


----------



## rbj1 (Mar 1, 2007)

pea head said:


> nice first post. put a picture up mate.


have you used any of these yet mate?


----------



## currielad (Jan 3, 2009)

hi there i have just bought some dianabol 10mg methandro stenolone,

i a little chuppy and want to turn it into muscle to look good but i am not sure if theses are the corect things for me to use??

i have got got pink tablets and they are round with no markings on them,

do these work??


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

currielad said:


> hi there i have just bought some dianabol 10mg methandro stenolone,
> 
> i a little chuppy and want to turn it into muscle to look good but i am not sure if theses are the corect things for me to use??
> 
> ...


So you're chubby and bought Dbol to cut with? If your diet is sh1t, (which it sounds like it is) you will balloon up big time on Dbol mate..

I don't think you need, or are remotely prepared to touch AAS. What's your stats and goals?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

currielad dbol will not change flab to muscle its not that easy. U should leave aas and get a soild diet and good cardio in place and u will lose the flab then u can look at building lean muscle mass. Have a look in the diet section.

How long have you been training? wot age/height/weight/bf% are you mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i love the first posts and your name. id say cut back on the curry's and spend an hour or 2 in the weight loss section adn keep the bdol till later. they will certainly not help you turn your fat into muscle.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

currielad

consuming dbol = added weight not weight loss.

Post ur deit in the losing weight section and we can see where to help u out


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I would love to know the muppets that are selling gear to people with absolotely no idea about what the gear will do. It's like Jack and the bean stalk, "take these magic beans".....................Thank god that forums like this are here to supply much needed information!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saidtomyself said:


> Thank god that forums like this are here to supply much needed information!


True that.

I was ready to order a course of Dbol but after posting some questions on here have actually found out what i needed to know from people that have actual experiences of the substances they are talking about. And from what i have read it looks like diet is the absolute key to muscle gain.

I've now had a proper read trhough this site over the last week and have now started a proper diet i'm gonna run for the foreseeable and then if i don't get the results i want i'll maybe then consider a course.

Not a massive fan of the oats for breakfast but i'm loving all the eggs and tuna!!! :thumb:


----------



## zensec (Sep 24, 2009)

hi iam looking for some info my left shoulder seems to be growing better than my rite shoulder and is easly noticed in the mirror when training i take it easy no bouncing the weight nice and slow my mate told me to do extra sets on my right side and this should even it out can anyone tell me if this is right ive been trainning on and off for 2 years now its only been the last 6 months that ive got my act together and decided no pain no gain lol thanks guys


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

zensec said:


> hi iam looking for some info my left shoulder seems to be growing better than my rite shoulder and is easly noticed in the mirror when training i take it easy no bouncing the weight nice and slow my mate told me to do extra sets on my right side and this should even it out can anyone tell me if this is right ive been trainning on and off for 2 years now its only been the last 6 months that ive got my act together and decided no pain no gain lol thanks guys


Start your own thread. People will then see your question.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

saidtomyself said:


> I would love to know the muppets that are selling gear to people with absolotely no idea about what the gear will do. It's like Jack and the bean stalk, "take these magic beans".....................Thank god that forums like this are here to supply much needed information!


It's called making money and **** the consequences - I'm afraid.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

i can buy whatever i want from the 'man at the gym' when it comes to gear. i mentioned i wanted some clomid and nolva, conversation went roughyl as:

Me: yer i want some clomid and Nolva too

Meat Hed: never heard of clomid but will get you Nolva, you need that incase you get bitch tits.

Me: Yes, and i want enough of both for my PCT, what do you run for PCT then?

Meat Hed: PC What?

Me: you know, when you finish your cycle what ancilaruies dfo you take to aid recovery?

Meat Hed: dunno what you on about, when on Dbol i taper up and down, thats how the pro's do it. When on test/deca/winny/ and anytrhing else he could throw in to make his cycle sound monster i just take a good month off before i go again.

Me: with no PCT?

Meat Hed: I'll let yuo know when i get the Nolva.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

to add salt...

I met this "Meat Hed" at a different gym to my usual, went there with a mate of mine. He's, how can i put it, Fat.. The meat hed is his "mate"..

Convo:

Mate: What do you suggest would be best to help build my strength and burn some of this fat off?

Hed: Tren

Mate: cool, can you get me some?

Hed: yes here's 2 bottles of tren ace

Mate: thanks, how much should i take?

Hed: 1ml a day

(i think its around 80mg/l)

Mate, cool thanks.

Me: How long should he take this for?

Hed: as long as he wants, usually 12 weeks.

Me: Oh, does he need anytrhing when he comes off (Couldnt be assed to mention PCT)

Hed: Nah he'll be fine its not like test, wont get tits either!

Me: I'm off to train


----------



## caf20012 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm currently taking them. Been on for around 1week now. Not seen any effects size wise but strength has gone up a bit. from 140kg bench press to 155kg.

If i was you i would get some test-e with it or something.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

you cannot fault Dianabol, they are what they are and work very well, a week isnt long enough, after six weeks my strength went through the roof, i put on almost 20 pound.

lost alot of this though 

the issue here is they are not going to turn fat into muscle, **** if they did i dont think they would be so cheap!!??


----------



## caf20012 (Apr 8, 2008)

EDITED sorry, Didnt know i wasnt allowed to post the price. My bad


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

30£ for how many?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Should not be mentioning prices - one of the rules young man!


----------



## caf20012 (Apr 8, 2008)

100, The same as this guy has methandrostenolone 10mg, 100caps


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

oops, sorry!

i thought it was just the "where froms"....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

rbdazza said:


> oops, sorry!
> 
> i thought it was just the "where froms"....


Being honest, I am sure prices should not be mentioned - I could be wrong.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

either way i cant be sure, the one's i bought was a box of 500 pink 5mg


----------



## caf20012 (Apr 8, 2008)

Im only going on it for 1 month with just 100, Then move up to test-e maybe with the same dbol or something else.


----------



## Powerdude (Jul 8, 2010)

Great dbol strong best I've had so far try 50mg as well


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i know.....let's play 'spot the hijack'


----------

